# Queen of the leaves



## drizzt (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## kamakiri (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice. Great selection of the background leaves. The spots match hers very nicely.


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2010)

Great example of a cryptic mantis. Those are really neat.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Feb 15, 2010)

I still can't find her!!  She is gorgeous, and what a perfect picture of the way they're made to look like their surroundings! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 15, 2010)

That is one beautiful mantis!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 15, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Opivy (Feb 15, 2010)

beautiful picture!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Feb 15, 2010)

That's awesome! I wish I had some of those.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 15, 2010)

What is the real name of it? lovely, just lovely!


----------



## Pelle (Feb 16, 2010)

Very cool pic!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 16, 2010)

Really special! We always hear/use the expression, "don't quit your day job," but maybe you should. Had you lived during the Jagiellon (do I have that right?) dynasty, you could have carried the patent: "By appointment, mantis photographer to Władysław II" Ah, those were the days!


----------



## drizzt (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody


----------



## ismart (Feb 16, 2010)

She is just to sweet!


----------

